
Run GPU-Accelerated BlazingSQL 100x Faster Than Apache Spark on Google Colab - felipe_aramburu
https://blog.blazingdb.com/blazingsql-100x-faster-than-apache-spark-on-google-colab-17a97642605
======
roaramburu
FYI you can run the queries in this post through the Google Colab link. I work
at BlazingDB btw.
[https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1EbPE9FwFur7fE2054BH...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1EbPE9FwFur7fE2054BH9s23Kd0FiUgGo)

